# salomon synapse fit = salomon F22 fit?



## theultimatehero (Nov 4, 2010)

Today i tried on a bunch of different boots and i really liked the way the synapse fits. Now im going to be buying online and dont have a store near me that carries the f22. Im wondering if the fit will be the same for size but as well as width, heel etc. How does the flex compare in the F22? Is there any other pluses/minuses to either boot?

Like i said i would have gotten a good idea for myself if i could have found an f22 in one of my local shops


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

If you look on the salomon snowboard web site the F22 has a stiffer rating. I use the F22. They are stiff but I like them. As for the fit, the heel is narrow and really holds well if you have problems with heel lift. The lining doesn't come out (f for fusion) and they have a lower profile. The F20 is a little softer. If you buy them online, make sure you can return them.


----------



## theultimatehero (Nov 4, 2010)

So the overall fit of the F22 is narrower? The thing that i really liked about the fit of the synapse was the extra room in the toe box. Is that different in the f22?

Is there any other boot you could compare to it in flex? Like i tried on a k2 T1 and felt it was a bit too stiff, is that comparable to the f22?


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

My husband who has normal/wide feet but a narrow heel, liked the F20 very much. It isn't as stiff as the f22 but I think the fit is about the same. (he didn't buy them because they hurt his ankles....) According to the salomon web site the f22 is a little stiffer, 5 versus 4, but if you found something you tried on and like the fit why not go for it. It is hard to find the f22's. I'll probably buy my next pair online. 

(husband ended up with another pair of 32 T-M 2's.)


----------

